# Is It Bravery?



## DianaSSBBW (Apr 16, 2015)

Ladies!
I can't wait for summer. I am a SSBBW and go to a local pool. I have even gone to the Wavepool nearby with a friend. So, is it bravery?....

Ladies, what is your opinion on going to public pools and beaches as a BBW?

http://www.buzzfeed.com/rachelzarre...telling-peopl?bffb&utm_term=4ldqpgp#.oqJOLb9G


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 4, 2015)

My opinion on it is that I shouldn't let the opinion of others stop me from enjoying my life. 
I go. I don't wear a bikini or anything that shows too much....but I believe I would be the same if I was thin. Just not my thing.


----------



## tootsieroll81 (Jun 4, 2015)

No. She's just a person trying to live her life. I think that people's fear of being fat says volumes about their mental issues, not anyone that they are making fun of.


----------



## Sculptor (Oct 13, 2016)

tootsieroll81 said:


> No. She's just a person trying to live her life. I think that people's fear of being fat says volumes about their mental issues, not anyone that they are making fun of.



Hear, hear :happy:


----------



## Imp (Oct 15, 2016)

No, given the terrifying things that "bravery" is usually reserved for. But as far as things that often get called brave that really aren't, yeah, I'd put it in that category.


----------



## CurvyEm2 (Oct 15, 2016)

I guess it's a bit scary for a fat girl to wear a revealing swimsuit to the beach/pool/whatever but brave? That does not even come close to what I consider brave.


----------



## Leem (Oct 15, 2016)

I don't know I would think that there are differing degrees of bravery, and something one person considers brave another could consider trivial.


----------



## SecretlyaKitten (Oct 17, 2016)

I believe in ordinary acts of bravery, which aren't always what other people find brave. If you go skydiving, and you aren't afraid, why in the world would I ever call you brave? I wouldn't. There is nothing courageous about doing something you aren't afraid of. On the other hand, if you go skydiving while you're terrified, then yes, that is brave. Acts of bravery are defined as the actions a person takes when they are defying their own fear. So, just because something doesn't seem extreme to you doesn't mean that it didn't take a person's every ounce of courage and conviction in their body. Let's not undermine that. 

Short answer: it can be, yes, but it depends on the individual.


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Oct 24, 2016)

Thank you for contributing to the thread. 
I started the thread on a nice, hot spring day. I had just had lunch with someone that spent most of our time talking about the fact that she would not be wearing a bathing suit this summer in public. I would not consider this person fat.
When I got back to work, my head started to spin and spin!! 
Why does she feel that way? Why do I (over 150 Lb. larger than her), it does not even cross my mind?

Hope you all had a great summer.

Thank you!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 25, 2016)

DianaSSBBW said:


> Thank you for contributing to the thread.
> I started the thread on a nice, hot spring day. I had just had lunch with someone that spent most of our time talking about the fact that she would not be wearing a bathing suit this summer in public. I would not consider this person fat.
> When I got back to work, my head started to spin and spin!!
> *Why does she feel that way? Why do I (over 150 Lb. larger than her), it does not even cross my mind?*
> ...



I think this is a good question. Perhaps the way to pose the question is: What makes someone so afraid to expose some skin on a hot day right along with everyone else?


----------



## Leem (Oct 25, 2016)

What message has society delivered to women that our bodies are not ok? I feel that the crux of the matter lies in how our society teaches women to view ourselves and our bodies. How we constantly criticize ourselves and nothing is ever good enough. Everywhere we look we are sent messages that we are not perfect and that we should be. 

It is like an endless loop in our brain&#9785;&#65039; and it is very hard to change.


----------



## agouderia (Oct 27, 2016)

Thinking about it, I would call it defiance - not necessarily bravery. 

Bravery has a moral component imo, and something of overcoming real obstacles.

But defying one-sided standards and nonsensical rules is an excellent thing in my book.


----------



## choudhury (Oct 27, 2016)

Yes, it's bravery.

I'm a 40-something, relatively thin man - so I can't begin to understand the social pressures that BBWs and SSBBWs come under. Even so, I don't like removing my shirt in public...my droopy, unimpressive physique and borderline moobs make me insecure. So hats off to a SSBBW with the go-to-hell gumption to just live her life as she pleases, irrespective of what others might think!!


----------



## Dromond (Oct 28, 2016)

choudhury said:


> Yes, it's bravery.
> 
> I'm a 40-something, relatively thin man - so I can't begin to understand the social pressures that BBWs and SSBBWs come under. Even so, I don't like removing my shirt in public...my droopy, unimpressive physique and borderline moobs make me insecure. So hats off to a SSBBW with the go-to-hell gumption to just live her life as she pleases, irrespective of what others might think!!



This is the BBW board, which is a protected space for big ladies to talk about their issues. Being a skinny male, you are rather out of place here.


----------



## choudhury (Oct 30, 2016)

Dromond said:


> This is the BBW board, which is a protected space for big ladies to talk about their issues. Being a skinny male, you are rather out of place here.



Well, I thought I was pitching in with a supportive and relevant perspective. But OK, I will refrain from any posts on this board going forward.


----------

